# New modifier 92



## vhaysom (Mar 4, 2008)

I just read my Coding Edge March 2008 edition. I have a question re: article on Modifier 92 on page 42. Reading the article I see I will have to use this modifier 92 on our HIV tests. How about other portable lab tests that don't require permanent space in the lab example: urine dips, rapid strep, mono testing, H-pylori, and influenza tests? I appreciate any input.
 vhaysom


----------



## thompsonsyl (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

From what I've read about this, Modifier 92 - Alternative Laboratory Platform Testing - should be used when laboratory testing is being performed using a kit or transportable instrument that wholly or in part consists of a single use, disposable analytical chamber.  Additionally, the test does not require permanent dedicated space, hence by its design may be hand carried or transported to the vicinity of the patient for immediate testing at that site, although location of the testing is not in itself determinative of the use of this modifier.

I hope this is helpful.


----------

